# time for a east anglia meet 29th june (white lodge booked)



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi guys n galls
think its time we had another meet n [smiley=gossip.gif] , as we said on the last one we would meet somwhere else closer to all so once we get some names down we will sort a venue, to have lunch and perhapse a drive ,how about sunday 29th june

just to let you all know *THE WHITE LODGE IS BOOKED FOR LUNCH FOR 13:00 HRS* they have a large carpark for us to meet for 12 midday  
if anyone needs to get intouch with me my mob no is 07810490908
names please

1. millepeed +1
2. richyboy ?
3. ryanmtt
4. pugwash69 +1
5. sexytt
6. paul4281 +1
7. neilc
8. nobby + 1
9. ttmike


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Vince I'm a possible depends when baby is born.... Anytime now, hope your well too


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah count me in


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I can do that I reckon. Where is closer to all?

my postcode is PE12 9PE


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Oooo my TT been under wraps in garage. Been running about in an old Pug, lol. Yeah should be able to attend, give her an airing and good run out.  Lois



See you all then folks. By the way i am a Norfolk Broads habitant


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi matey, stick wendy & me down!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

will be good to see you all . we will wait to see if we get a few more names then decide on a place to meet. lets hope the weather is good to us.


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Add me to the list please 8)


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It might be best if you pick me up on the way if I'm off the edge?

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Where abouts are you thinking? (Roughly)


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

mwad said:


> Where abouts are you thinking? (Roughly)


hi mwad
will sort next week when all names are down and find somwhere central to all. but some idears where to meet are welcome , shall i put your name down.


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

ok guys n galls, lets have some idears of where to meet and then we will all decide where to go, 
must have a good size carpark
must be a pup/resturant with good food.

get ya thinking caps on
see you all soon


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

How about the old place we used to use :wink: Or how about Wymondham or Attleborough way ??


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.thewhitelodge-attleborough.co.uk/goodfoodpub/

Easy to get to as just off the A11


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

neilc said:


> http://www.thewhitelodge-attleborough.co.uk/goodfoodpub/
> 
> Easy to get to as just off the A11


Yeah.... Looks a nice place.


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

neilc said:


> http://www.thewhitelodge-attleborough.co.uk/goodfoodpub/
> 
> Easy to get to as just off the A11


This looks fine i wouldn't mind the journey there. Lois


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It looks doable - about an hour from me.


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

neilc said:


> http://www.thewhitelodge-attleborough.co.uk/goodfoodpub/
> 
> Easy to get to as just off the A11


this one it is then on the proviso i can get us all booked in, which i will try tomorrow and let everone know. will be good to catch up with you all again and hopefully meet some new faces :wink: and hope the weather is kind to us for some pictures.
will try to book tables for 13:00hrs so we can meet for around 12 midday to have a [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Great, looking forward to it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hope the weather is kind to us so get those tt cleaned. looking foward to this.


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Looking forward to next weekend...  should take 1hr 10 from here in the South... Someone tells me they are building a by pass around Thetford and it's causing delays,  I was going to go A14 to Thetford and A11, are these roads affected?? :roll: [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

If you get directions on google maps it shows roadworks:

On the A11 from Newmarket North towards Norwich between the junctions with the A1075 and the A47, minor delays are possible due to roadworks . Expect disruption until 6:30 pm.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Vince , not going to be able to make this Sunday now , got some free tickets to the Goodwood festival of Speed 

Catch up with you guys soon though.

Neil


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Pugwash69 said:


> If you get directions on google maps it shows roadworks:
> 
> On the A11 from Newmarket North towards Norwich between the junctions with the A1075 and the A47, minor delays are possible due to roadworks . Expect disruption until 6:30 pm.


Many thanks, see you there...


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

neilc said:


> Hey Vince , not going to be able to make this Sunday now , got some free tickets to the Goodwood festival of Speed
> 
> Catch up with you guys soon though.
> 
> Neil


ok buddy have fun.


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi all sorry can't come to this one due to this little chap being born yesterday see you all soon


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> Hi all sorry can't come to this one due to this little chap being born yesterday see you all soon


Congrats Rich , looks just like his dad hey


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

richyboy said:


> Hi all sorry can't come to this one due to this little chap being born yesterday see you all soon


Congratulations mate


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Just went to wash the car & it's started to rain, so guess I'll be turning up in a dirty car again!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Cheers Neil and Ryan all go now! See you all soon


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

paul4281 said:


> Just went to wash the car & it's started to rain, so guess I'll be turning up in a dirty car again!


I'm going to use this excuse


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

richyboy said:


> Hi all sorry can't come to this one due to this little chap being born yesterday see you all soon


hi rich 
congrats to you both, now the fun begins  
vince


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

well spent about 8rs cleaning the tt today. playing with some new claybar, glayz, poorboy products and sealers and i must say its came up like a piece of glass,then it pissed down, :evil: why did i bother. see you all later folks. 
vince


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

millepeed said:


> well spent about 8rs cleaning the tt today. playing with some new claybar, glayz, poorboy products and sealers and i must say its came up like a piece of glass,then it pissed down, :evil: why did i bother. see you all later folks.
> vince


 :lol: typical


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ha ha we are all the same it uncanny!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

millepeed said:


> richyboy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all sorry can't come to this one due to this little chap being born yesterday see you all soon
> ...


Congrats to you both from me aswell. What a little cutie pie. Have fun  Lois


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

:x :x :x Weather Doh !!! c u all later Lois


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm glad the monsoon cleared before my drive home.


----------

